# Gen2 bolt pattern



## kcss88 (Jul 30, 2017)

The 2014 diesels had a 5x115 bolt pattern while the gas cruze had a 5x105 bolt pattern. Does anybody know if both gas and diesel 2017's have a 5x105 bolt pattern? Dealers here have no clue.....


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

5X105. If you look at the wheels on the LT gas and LT diesel, they are the same on Gen 2


----------



## kcss88 (Jul 30, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks


----------

